# Really would like some input



## mommydrgnfly (Apr 29, 2009)

go to my thread "prego and done with the bullcrap".. on page 2 my last post has something written (updated) I really need some people thoughts on this..be honest and open.. i'm already dying inside from finding the email.. so just tell me what u relaly think.


----------

